# Форум на русском языке  > Чаво  >  Как придумать пароль

## anton_dr

Автор: Владимир Потапов 
Опубликовано 05 апреля 2006 года

Важность паролей в мире компьютеров и сетей доказывать никому не надо. Компьютеры ведь глупые - на лицо не смотрят, голос не помнят. Для них тот, кто ввел твое имя и твой пароль, - это ты и есть. Со всеми вытекающими хорошими или нехорошими последствиями.

Ладно, если подобравший пароль злой хакер прочитал твои письма, - это может быть не так уж и страшно. Но если он под твоим именем сделал кому-то гадость? Морду-то (пардон) бить будут уже тебе. А это неприятно. Не говоря уж об электронных кошельках и прочем бизнесе, где можно потерять, кроме репутации, еще и деньги.

Пароли важны, но большинство руководств по их сочинению не дают методики, ограничиваясь набором общих правил. Хороший пароль должен быть: достаточно длинным, отсутствовать в словарях (быть уникальным), быть никак не связанным с личностью пароленосителя (например, имя любимого кота не пойдет!). И при всем при этом паролю полагается быть хорошо запоминаемым, иначе его придется записывать, а всё, что знают двое, - знают все (не обязательно человек, в данном случае любой носитель информации - от клочка бумажки до файла на вашем диске является потенциальным "болтуном").

Но как запомнить что-то длинное, уникальное и с собой не связанное?

Достаточно легко! И благодарить за это нужно наш удивительный русский язык, англичанам здесь повезло чуть меньше. Думаем мы по-русски и пароль, конечно же, будем сочинять тоже на родном языке. Фокус со сменой раскладки, когда мы, не переключая с английского, набираем русские слова - давно известен. Печатаем "abuehf", а запоминаем "фигура". Но для нормальной защиты этого, конечно, мало - многие взломщики паролей давно учитывают этот трюк, поэтому для настоящей защиты к этому приему нужно добавить что-то пооригинальнее. Существующие слова можно подобрать, но гораздо труднее найти то, чего нет, что придумано только что. С другой стороны, просто оригинальное слово (например, "флигкорсен") не пойдет. Во-первых, его трудно запомнить, во-вторых его длина часто недостаточна, а в-третьих, если все-таки понадобится кому-нибудь сказать пароль, например по телефону, это будет очень непросто.
Гораздо легче придумать оригинальную фразу. Безумные словосочетания тем и знамениты, что хорошо остаются в памяти.

"Железноезолото". "Взлетающаяфига". "Горячийайсберг". Уже лучше - и длина большая, и запоминается неплохо. Только атака по словарю, хоть и с большими трудностями, все еще может пробить нашу оборону. Но против нее можно подключить еще один резерв - словоформы. "Железненькоезолото" или "Взлетающаяфигочка" будут взламываться гораздо труднее. Для ценителей защиты можно добавить парочку цифр ("15развзлетающаяфигочка"), и, наверное, уже хватит. Ведь нам нужен обычный защищенный пароль "на каждый день", а не система обороны против суперкомпьютеров и суперпрофессионалов.

Конечно, предлагаемая схема не идеальна. Тем не менее она позволяет неспециалисту придумать пароль, над которым хакеру придется пыхтеть не один день. И еще одно замечание - не нужно использовать приведенные здесь примеры паролей. Почему? Когда набираешь по-русски на латинской раскладке, нельзя использовать клавиши: ё, х, ъ, ж, э, б, ю. 

- Из журнала "Компьютерра"

Либо, чтобы не заниматься запоминанием и выдумыванием сложных паролей, можно воспользоваться *KeePass Password Safe: бесплатный менеджер паролей*

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## dark

Незнаю незнаю, у меня пароли в клубе на учетках в тридцать символов, на каждой машине разный, помимо этого они смешанные есть и русские и английские и цифры. Надо будет и в 50 символов комбинацию составишь и запомнишь.

----------


## kozian

Только что проверил. Вводить пароли служебными символами. Ну, там... #0a, #0d конечно не подойдут, но там же много интересного. Проверил виндой - пароль из символа ▬... Хм... короче #22 =) 
Такое толком и полный перебор не съест. Я пока не видел прог, которые бы перебирали ВСЕ символы...

Красота! (▒▓│┤╡╢╖╕╣...)

----------


## hoss\

> Только что проверил. Вводить пароли служебными символами. Ну, там... #0a, #0d конечно не подойдут, но там же много интересного. Проверил виндой - пароль из символа ▬... Хм... короче #22 =) 
> Такое толком и полный перебор не съест. Я пока не видел прог, которые бы перебирали ВСЕ символы...
> 
> Красота! (▒▓│┤╡╢╖╕╣...)



как  это вводить  ? на клаве таких нет  :Smiley:

----------


## t1lan

> как это вводить ? на клаве таких нет


копировать-встваить.
---
мда... 



> Как придумать пароль 
> 
> Автор: Владимир Потапов 
> Опубликовано 05 апреля 2006 года


автору явно делать нефиг, надо поробовать написать статью как выключить компьютер(с картинками).

----------


## kozian

> как  это вводить  ? на клаве таких нет


Хм... Станно... Думал это еще не забыто...
Ввод в винде - зажимаешь alt и на NumPad набираешь номер символа, отпускаешь alt.

----------


## Jolly Rojer

> Только что проверил. Вводить пароли служебными символами. Ну, там... #0a, #0d конечно не подойдут, но там же много интересного. Проверил виндой - пароль из символа ▬... Хм... короче #22 =) 
> Такое толком и полный перебор не съест. Я пока не видел прог, которые бы перебирали ВСЕ символы...
> 
> Красота! (▒▓│┤╡╢╖╕╣...)


А не пробовали продукты Elcomsoft ? Отлично работают как по словарю так и брутфорс! Причем со всеми символами!

----------


## olejah

В первый пост добавлена ссылка на *KeePass Password Safe: бесплатный менеджер паролей* , по просьбе *Matias*.

----------

Matias

----------

